# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  cessione ramo d'azienda- studi settore

## robywan

Caso: snc soggetta a sds TD14 U, produzione di maglieria, cede ramo d'azienda (macchinari, due punti vendita e personale addetto), a costituenda srl svolgente la stessa attività, nel maggio 2006 (Da notare che alcuni soci compaiono in entrambe le società).
Dopo la cessione, la snc effettua la produzione in via esclusiva per la srl; quest'ultima rivende quanto prodotto dalla snc, oltre a produrre e vendere per conto proprio.
Quesito: entrambe le società sono soggette a sds, solo una oppure nessuna delle due? si può invocare l'esclusione per periodo non normale d'imposta? e per la srl, devo per forza considerare mera prosecuzione di attività? per me sarebbe una forzatura, considerando che la snc non cessa l'attività; in questo caso, escluderei la srl per periodo di inizio attività.
Spero di essere stato sufficientemente chiaro, ringrazio in anticipo chiunque mi darà delucidazioni in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

La snc secondo me deve fare gli studi; non cessa, quindi il problema non si pone.
Si pone invece per la neocostituita srl: se si interpreta alla lettera "mera prosecuzione" di attività, allora non c'è dubbio che gli s.d.s. non vanno compilati. Ma questo, ripeto, in base ad una interpretazione letterale (che non è stata smentita dal Fisco, almeno fino ad oggi)
Io però proverei a vedere se in base agli studi di settore la srl è congrua: se viene fuori congrua, si taglia la testa al toro !
ciao   

> Caso: snc soggetta a sds TD14 U, produzione di maglieria, cede ramo d'azienda (macchinari, due punti vendita e personale addetto), a costituenda srl svolgente la stessa attività, nel maggio 2006 (Da notare che alcuni soci compaiono in entrambe le società).
> Dopo la cessione, la snc effettua la produzione in via esclusiva per la srl; quest'ultima rivende quanto prodotto dalla snc, oltre a produrre e vendere per conto proprio.
> Quesito: entrambe le società sono soggette a sds, solo una oppure nessuna delle due? si può invocare l'esclusione per periodo non normale d'imposta? e per la srl, devo per forza considerare mera prosecuzione di attività? per me sarebbe una forzatura, considerando che la snc non cessa l'attività; in questo caso, escluderei la srl per periodo di inizio attività.
> Spero di essere stato sufficientemente chiaro, ringrazio in anticipo chiunque mi darà delucidazioni in merito.

----------

